# Noisy pool pump?



## DIYtestdummy

Any pool gurus in the DIY house?

I swear, this pump system gets louder every day. Previous Owner said it might be the impeller, but he knows about as much as I do about pool pumps. It's a simple chain, from what I can see - pipes, basket, filter, valve. :huh: 

All I know is it shouldn't be this loud, or at least I want to make it QUIET.


----------



## redline

Is the filter plugged?

How old is the pump?


----------



## Sammy

Check the impeller for obvious debris. 

Could be the seal and the bearings on the electric motor. 

How old is the motor on the pump?


----------



## hammer

It has been my experience that when the pump starts to get to the point that it is a nuisance, it is soon going to need to be replaced. It may be something in the impeller or the impeller is broken. you can often get a few more turns on the motor, but you are on your way to replacement in the near future. Check with your local pool builders and see if they do service also. They may be willing to sell you a referb for a deal. Good luck with it.


----------



## handyman78

It is either the pump or the motor bearings needing replacement. Many years ago I had a neighbor call and complain to me that the noise was keeping her awake at night (I had it timed to run late at night). I then got an education on the bearings involved. It happened to be the ceramic bearing/seal on the Hayward pump. I replaced it myself for about $10. I recall. If you need a full replacement, you can possibly get just a pump or motor, whichever is affected.


----------



## DIYtestdummy

Thanks. The pump/motor is almost new, according to the PO. It does sound kind of like a bad bearing. I'm going to talk to the pool guy - he's got referral companies that will do work for a discount. The whole little setup looks so simple...naaaa, I better let someone else do it!


----------



## troubleseeker

Of course can't tell what you call "Loud" on post, but I find that most pool pumps make considerably more noise after they reach a couple of years old, but most last many years in this "noisy" state. If it is a high pitched screeching or loud rattling kind of noise it is probably as suggested, either an impellar or motor bearings on the way out.


----------



## sninny

Here you go! There are two comon reasons pool pumps are noise, The first is as others have said are the bearings this causes a whining sound. the secound is a flow issue not enough water getting to the pump. If there is a valve somewhere down stream form the pump try closing it a little (not all the way, that would be dangerous) see if the noise changes. I would not use the product that the previous poster suggested:no: all that looks like it would do is heat up the motoe and shorten its life!!


----------



## Wethead

Hi,

I am a "pool guru"

The motor bearing inside the motor have probably worn out.

Its best to get this repaired right away as worn bearings can create an extra load on the motor and could eventually burn the motor out.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me,

I can also explain to you how to replace the motor bearings,

Joseph:thumbup:


----------



## montgoma

*Noisy pool pump*

Hi Wethead;

Could you explain how to replace the bearings on the AO Smith JPH20 pool pump? Pictures would be nice. The pressure reads at about 1-3lbs. And that whinning noise is pretty constant. The pump was supposedly a reconditioned pump installed in April of this year for $400.

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## Yoyizit

The Web is my guru
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...en-us&q="pump+noise"+water+pool&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## TDGooldy

Wethead said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a "pool guru"
> 
> The motor bearing inside the motor have probably worn out.
> 
> Its best to get this repaired right away as worn bearings can create an extra load on the motor and could eventually burn the motor out.
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me,
> 
> I can also explain to you how to replace the motor bearings,
> 
> Joseph:thumbup:


I have a Magnetek Centurion Switchless Motor (CAT 8854; Part #: 7-177216-24). Could you please send me instructions on how to replace the bearings on this pump motor? Thanks!


----------



## vsheetz

My pump / motor was making a rattle racket - a couple three bolts to get the motor separated from the pump. The impeller was broken. A trip to the pool store and a few bucks for another impeller - reassembled and the noise was gone.


----------



## Newpoolguy

Wethead,

I turned my pump on yesterday and it made an "odd" noise but did not pump. It ran for maybe 10 seconds (while I looked at it) and began smoking a little. I removed the pump and checked the impeller but it was clean and free of any debris. I thought maybe a bearing was burned out but the shaft spins freely by hand. I put it all back together and it still made the same noise and did not pump at all.

The power source is a little jacked up as well as the pump runs for a while then shuts off. This is being addressed today but what do you think is wrong with the motor?

Thanks!


----------



## john4870

Wethead said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a "pool guru"
> 
> The motor bearing inside the motor have probably worn out.
> 
> Its best to get this repaired right away as worn bearings can create an extra load on the motor and could eventually burn the motor out.
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me,
> 
> I can also explain to you how to replace the motor bearings,
> 
> Joseph:thumbup:


Please send me the info to changing the bearings, and to remove the impeller
Thanks John.


----------



## john4870

Wethead said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a "pool guru"
> 
> The motor bearing inside the motor have probably worn out.
> 
> Its best to get this repaired right away as worn bearings can create an extra load on the motor and could eventually burn the motor out.
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me,
> 
> I can also explain to you how to replace the motor bearings,
> 
> Joseph:thumbup:


Hello I need to replace the bearings in my hayward 1 1/2 hp pool filter motor. Can you advise me how to remove the impeller and replace those bearings
thanks in advance for you efforts
John.


----------



## Viper16

Newpoolguy said:


> Wethead,
> 
> I turned my pump on yesterday and it made an "odd" noise but did not pump. It ran for maybe 10 seconds (while I looked at it) and began smoking a little. I removed the pump and checked the impeller but it was clean and free of any debris. I thought maybe a bearing was burned out but the shaft spins freely by hand. I put it all back together and it still made the same noise and did not pump at all.
> 
> The power source is a little jacked up as well as the pump runs for a while then shuts off. This is being addressed today but what do you think is wrong with the motor?
> 
> Thanks!


I am new to the site but deal with pumps daily with my job. Make sure that all your valves are open so that water can pump through. Under no circumstances should a pump be run without liquid...unless designed for it. The reason for the smoke was most likely the seal kit creating friction. does it sound like you are trying to pump gravel? or maybe marbles? if so you may not have enough back pressure on the suction side of the pump. this creates air in the eye of the impeller which contain enough heat to create steam, when it creates steam is is a small explosion inside the pump thus the gravel sounds. when that happens you can most definitely ruin your impeller and volute casing...a pitting will happen. 

Also make sure the entire inside of the pump is filled with water...if air gets inside there, then it creates a buffer to where water will not be able to pass.


----------



## MOTORWIZJ

*Noisy pool pump bearings ?*

*HI* first off it may be more than bearings, you need to get this to your local pool pump repair guy with free motor testing asap . it is not going to get better it will not fix its self . and should cost about 75.00 to fix the motor and the shaft seal.

*DO NOT* try to take the impeller off ! this little stunt can cost you big and take what was a cheap FIX into a real bummer $$$ find out what kind of PUMP and motor you have and call for help on how to remove the motor with the seal plate attached ?

*BEARINGS* are not easy to replace and require the proper tools to do it right I press the bearings on. (just like the factory does). not with a hammer this damages the bearing and considerably reduce the motors life.

*TIP - TRICK* is to keep a eye out for the wet spot under the pump, this is a sign of shaft seal FAILURE and needs to be repaired asap this is a 20.00 fix and will save your motor from getting water in it., witch is more than likely what happened to your motor , shaft seals are good for 3-6 years Ive had them last up to 8 yrs but at this time the motor needs a tune up or rebuilt.
thats the difference between beating the bearing on with a hammer or using a $6000.00 press to gently ease the bearing onto the rotor of your motor. :thumbsup: 
*TIP - TRICK #2* *never* use thread tape on a plastic pump !

*REMEMBER *
A CLEAN POOL IS A SAFER POOL


----------



## pump

Wethead said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a "pool guru"
> 
> The motor bearing inside the motor have probably worn out.
> 
> Its best to get this repaired right away as worn bearings can create an extra load on the motor and could eventually burn the motor out.
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me,
> 
> I can also explain to you how to replace the motor bearings,
> 
> Joseph:thumbup:


Hi Wethead,
I have an onga ltp750 with a noisy bearing. I would appreciate instructions on how to replace seal and bearing in this pump.

Thanks Gerry


----------



## MOTORWIZJ

*Pump repair*

1# do not over install bearings nor under install ,do not beat on the outer race of bearing, do not damage blue or red seal of bearing ! 

2# USE A VACUUM CLEANER TO CLEAN OUT THE INSIDE OF THE MOTOR.. CAREFULLY

3# bearing can be removed with bearing puller and installed with a small piece of pipe or a pipe nipple.

3# threaded rod can be used in place of long bolts, you may need to drill and tap the silver stuff is used on bolts , so in the future the motor will come apart with ease

4# install new shaft seal in seal plate (never use old shaft seal) prime filter basket of pump with water place lid back on filter basket , start pump up and make sure it flowing good


5# remember to prime the pump

6# your done ! keep a eye on it if you ever run it dry or starve the pump for water YOU NEED TO CHANGE THE SHAFT SEAL SOON !


7# remember to prime the pump after any repair !:boat:


----------



## Wethead

john4870 said:


> Hello I need to replace the bearings in my hayward 1 1/2 hp pool filter motor. Can you advise me how to remove the impeller and replace those bearings
> thanks in advance for you efforts
> John.





pump said:


> Hi Wethead,
> I have an onga ltp750 with a noisy bearing. I would appreciate instructions on how to replace seal and bearing in this pump.
> 
> Thanks Gerry


Hi Guys!!


Because of all the high demand for pump repair, help, I have started a site with videos that will show you all kids of ways to repair pumps,

its http://wetheadpumprepair.com/goto/tv 

I add new videos every day or so, so visit often and you will learn everything about pumps, bearings, seals etc.

its alot easier to watch me tell you how to repair something while you can watch me do it 


If you have any questions, contact me,


Thanks again,


Joseph


----------



## poolpumps

Wethead said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> 
> Because of all the high demand for pump repair, help, I have started a site with videos that will show you all kids of ways to repair pumps,
> 
> its http://wetheadpumprepair.com/goto/tv
> 
> I add new videos every day or so, so visit often and you will learn everything about pumps, bearings, seals etc.
> 
> its alot easier to watch me tell you how to repair something while you can watch me do it
> 
> 
> If you have any questions, contact me,
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> 
> Joseph


I went to check your link but I think your website is offline.

Pool pumps produce sounds as quiet as the turtle or as loud as a roaring lion.


----------



## Wethead

poolpumps said:


> I went to check your link but I think your website is offline.
> 
> Pool pumps produce sounds as quiet as the turtle or as loud as a roaring lion.



Website is online.....maybe the server hick uped


----------



## Wethead

CHUNG said:


> I think it might be the sound of impeller which must have to check of if needed then you may change . But possibly there might be the reason of Old pump that have been used for many years and that useless now.



no such thing, you can rebuild pumps that are 20 years old , we do it all the time


----------



## susanish

My pool pipe broke open and the water pumped out - about 2 feet worth and the entire hot tub before we shut the system down. I just had the pipes fixed, turned it back on and now the motor is whining. Is there anything i can do to stop the noise or at least tone it down? WD-40?? Grease?? Something?? The water was pouring all over the pump.. probably didn't help...


----------



## STL B.

The bearings are sealed so oiling or greasing wont help. You can replace the motor or install new bearings. To replace the bearings you'd need a puller and also a driver.........or take it to a shop that works on motors.


----------



## susanish

in the meantime, the pump is still pumping so would I damage it further to run it or should I just take it in right away? Other than the extra noise, it seems to be pumping like mad. Also, the filter pressure is slightly over 30 lbs and it has new filter cartridges in it .. that seem ok or a little high? If you can help, thanks!

BTW, the pump is Hayward Northstar AO Smith Century 1051. 2hp


----------



## STL B.

Nice pump... I've seen pumps that get a whine/ring due to bearings and run fine for years, others start going bad and are dead in 2 days......? You can damage the windings inside of the motor if the bad bearing is causing alot of heat that may or may not be the case with your pump, but you could check the motor by touching it with your hand.....it should be warm but you should be able hold your hand on it and not get burned.

Are you capable enough to unwire/rewire the motor and cut and glue the pvc? If not then I would say that replacing the bearings is not an option because most pool companies dont do that in the field....very few inhouse servive drop-off's will change bearings at all. You will need to find a motor shop...DO NOT let Leslies work on your equipment. If you do this you could save yourself $300-$500.

Or you could run it and see how it goes you may luck out and have it last for years. When it dies you call a pool guy who installs a new motor and seal while your at work, and you pay $500-$700. 

This repair can be cheap or easy but not both

With your filter 30psi is a on the high side, unless your pump/filter 40+ feet from the pool side. Make sure that all of your return valves are open, make sure the filter tank is bleed of air and if need be pull the cartridges and hose them off. 
Also most presure gauges used on pools are very cheap and of poor quality......so it may be a bad gauge.


----------



## Wethead

susanish said:


> My pool pipe broke open and the water pumped out - about 2 feet worth and the entire hot tub before we shut the system down. I just had the pipes fixed, turned it back on and now the motor is whining. Is there anything i can do to stop the noise or at least tone it down? WD-40?? Grease?? Something?? The water was pouring all over the pump.. probably didn't help...



Hi

Bearings inside pool pumps are "sealed" bearings not "shielded" like the bigger pumps therefore you cannot grease them.

You will need to change the motor bearings, it will take an hour or two.

Let me know if you need more help or check out my TV section to watch us change bearings, its easy of you are handy.

We don't mind teaching


----------



## Wethead

susanish said:


> in the meantime, the pump is still pumping so would I damage it further to run it or should I just take it in right away? Other than the extra noise, it seems to be pumping like mad. Also, the filter pressure is slightly over 30 lbs and it has new filter cartridges in it .. that seem ok or a little high? If you can help, thanks!
> 
> BTW, the pump is Hayward Northstar AO Smith Century 1051. 2hp


Hi 

I would rebuild the pump before it gets damaged further,

When the motor bearings start to go bad inside of the pump they start to vibrate and that can start to wear out the "inner race" inside the motor "end bell"....you do do not what that to happen,

Let me know if you need more help or have any questions,

Joseph


----------



## holgorhydrl

could it be that its too old? - swimming pool filters


----------



## kimmacc

Hi! I have an above ground pool with a noisy pump.... seems to be coming from the filter housing rather than the motor. The pressure guage bounces like crazy! I have flushed the main hoses...filter cartridge is clear/clean... I am at a loss. I picked up a new gauge thinking it could be that, but it still bounced around between maybe 18 and 22 and now it is broken  Any ideas? thanks!


----------



## Wethead

kimmacc said:


> Hi! I have an above ground pool with a noisy pump.... seems to be coming from the filter housing rather than the motor. The pressure guage bounces like crazy! I have flushed the main hoses...filter cartridge is clear/clean... I am at a loss. I picked up a new gauge thinking it could be that, but it still bounced around between maybe 18 and 22 and now it is broken  Any ideas? thanks!



Hi - 

1) Check your water level, make sure you have an "air free" primed pump

2) Check if your impeller is wasted ( Loose and wobbly )

Let me know if you need more help 

- Joseph


----------



## Wethead

pump said:


> Hi Wethead,
> I have an onga ltp750 with a noisy bearing. I would appreciate instructions on how to replace seal and bearing in this pump.
> 
> Thanks Gerry


I just recently created a new video for bearing removal, so everyone could learn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dc8faJe3ejo

Its on YouTube  

If anyone has any questions, please do let me know, I am subscribed to this thread and I am glad to be of any help


----------



## Saltyminnow

*Pool FILTER is making a loud rattling noise*

Just replaced hayward super pro pump or in ground DE pool. At the time my Hayward Perflex extended cycle filter was making a slight rattling noise. It's gotten really bad. Anyone out there able to help me. I'm posting a short video. Btw when I back washed a small white plastic piece with a hole in it came out (I think)

Please Help. Ty in advance


----------



## Wethead

Hey Everyone! 

Its 2014 and we now have 700+ videos online to help you with your pool and spa pump repairs, 

check it out 

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThePumpGuys

Love always 

Joseph


----------



## jbrooks621

*Pool bearing replacement*



Wethead said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a "pool guru"
> 
> The motor bearing inside the motor have probably worn out.
> 
> Its best to get this repaired right away as worn bearings can create an extra load on the motor and could eventually burn the motor out.
> 
> If you have any questions, please feel free to ask me,
> 
> I can also explain to you how to replace the motor bearings,
> 
> Joseph:thumbup:


 Hi Joseph,
My pool pump has been rattling for the past two weeks, have been told it could be something in impellor of baring worn out. How difficult is it to replace the bearings????i


----------



## jbrooks621

Please send me info on changing bearings and impeller.


----------



## racing4funn

air or bearings are shot


----------

